# SS 7.5.22 - Raff #8 "Fruhlingsklange"



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Joachim Raff (1822-1882)*

*Symphony No. 8 "Fruhlingsklange"*

1. Allegro: Fruhlings Ruckkehr
2. Allegro: In der Walpurgisnacht: 
3. Larghetto: Mit dem ersten Blumenstrauss
4. Vivace: Wanderlust

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

As some warmer spring weather is taking place now, we'll go back to Raff this week for his Symphony no. 8 "Fruhlingsklange" (Sounds of Spring). The symphony was supposedly a big hit when it premiered in 1876 and elicited applause after the first three movements. Though I find the first movement the least engaging, the other three are incredibly enjoyable and full of Raff's beautiful orchestration, with an interesting Mendelssohn-like Walpurgisnacht scherzo and a slow movement that indeed has the floral air of springtime. Several recordings of the work including Werner Andreas Albert conducting the Philharmonia Hungarica below. I have the Czeo-Slovak Orchestra disc under Urs Schneider that I will also give a listen too.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

It's not quite Saturday where I live, so I'm going to have to project myself a few hours into the future. But I have slated for Saturday morning:

*Mozart *- Symphony No. 29 in A major, K.201 - Bruno Walter/Columbia SO from this wonderful set:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Raff - Symphonies Nos. 8 & 10

Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, Hans Stadlmair


I am going to spin this one later, love the series from Tudor recordings


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Bamberg Symphony Orchestra, Hans Stadlmair for me also


----------

